# Lakeland & District



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone going to this?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yep! But not expecting anything this time due to cat and judge combinations :thumbdown:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yep! But not expecting anything this time due to cat and judge combinations :thumbdown:


Well lets hope you are pleasantly surprised eh? You never can tell how a judge is going to judge, they change their minds all the time lol!

Izzie


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Good luck every one that is doing the show .

Any one wanna come and take my girl to the show if you live in manchester lol as i dont want to leave belle all day alone with her babies.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yep! But not expecting anything this time due to cat and judge combinations :thumbdown:


 you said that last time and look what happened! :laugh:

Good luck mate _ I shall be on absolute tenterhooks for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I know but not quite the same set of circumstances as last time. This time one is against a younger cat, as good type but of a colour the judge prefers and, if our lad grumbles as he did at the last show he will just really, really blow it as don't think the other usually grumbles :-( Our other is up against an older, more mature cat, unbeaten in Opens so far and under a judge who, well, is, shall we say, at times somewhat unpredictable in their judging LOL


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> I know but not quite the same set of circumstances as last time. This time one is against a younger cat, as good type but of a colour the judge prefers and, if our lad grumbles as he did at the last show he will just really, really blow it as don't think the other usually grumbles :-( Our other is up against an older, more mature cat, unbeaten in Opens so far and under a judge who, well, is, shall we say, at times somewhat unpredictable in their judging LOL


I am sure you will do fine as you say one of the judges is 'somewhat unpredictable' so go in yoiur favour :thumbsup:

Are you going Sarah?

I am taking Kirah for Grands, although I don't rate her chances as she is shading up fast :sad:, and Rosie for her second CC. We will have to see . We are also taing the Colourpoint Cat Club stall so if anyone wants to pop along and say hello we will be there.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Good luck every one that is doing the show .
> 
> Any one wanna come and take my girl to the show if you live in manchester lol as i dont want to leave belle all day alone with her babies.


I could, Alan, if you want - if you could meet me somewhere convenient for the M62 (Birch Services, perhaps?)

I am supposed to be taking four cats, but at the moment that is not looking too likely, one has a lump on his ear (not sure what it is, but he is a disaster waiting to happen) and another has lumps on his shoulders. They kick each other to pieces for fun on a regular basis so it's hardly surprising. The two girls were OK last time I looked but there is plenty of time for something else to go wrong before Saturday 

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers liz i will see what i can get arranged as its usually my mate what takes me to the show and not sure if he is around but thanks that would be great if i can get it arranged. you would bring her back wouldnt you lol

Does it matter that its not the actual owner of the cats that takes them to the show

Alan


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Cheers liz i will see what i can get arranged as its usually my mate what takes me to the show and not sure if he is around but thanks that would be great if i can get it arranged. you would bring her back wouldnt you lol
> 
> Does it matter that its not the actual owner of the cats that takes them to the show
> 
> Alan


No the owner doesn't have to be the one who takes the cat. Liz would be your 'agent' as the GCCF call it.

Good Luck


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Tilsie 

No I have had to retire Mister F as a bad experience at a show has spooked him  Gutting after the phenomenal year he had last year but he's fine and dandy at home and still my cuddly walking hearth rug :001_wub:

Schmooey has just been neutered but when his hormones have settled down he'll be back out and about 

Good luck everyone!

Soupie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Hope everyone had a good day at the Lakeland, haven't seen any show brags yet, come on folks,don't be be shy, I am sure everyone wants to see them!

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No brag, sorry, went pretty much as expected except a third cat was there in Murph's open I wasn't expecting  so he was 3rd out of 3 and Jack was 2nd out of 2, hey ho, win some, lose some and at least the 2 class winners were good cats so no complaint.

Both lads did really well in big side classes though, Jack was against the Open winner in 2 of them and beat him both times, Murphy also beat the cats who beat him in side classes, winning one of 10 where the other two were unplaced, but then again that WAS under a judge who seems to quite like him judging from previous classes, LOL. Murphy won that side, was 2nd out of 5 then 3rd out of 3 and 6, Jack won two classes of 2 and was 2nd in one of 8 and one of 9.

Only real downside (apart from missing out on those lovely certificates, LOL) was that Jack was grumpy again, but then so was the other neuter, all the entrie boys were fine so really seems to be "a neuter thing" going on with the curlies at the moment.

Carol


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done carol as you still managed placings in side classes.

I noticed cc's were withheld again in some classes especially the blue female bsh as it was at Liverpool.

Alan


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, Alan, I was well pleased with their sides, especially as one of the judges I have since been told is quite "picky" and she placed Murphy 2nd out of 4 above a cat who had been made up to Grand on the day! And 2nds out of 8 and 9 were brill for Jack, especially as in one of them he beat a UK Gr Ch & Pr cat!!!!!

Just goes to show, all down to judge on the day, a different Open judge for each and it may have been different, but isn't that half the fun LOL


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I was going to go to this show but couldnt make it unfortunately.

I have been told that there were no Persian kittens there - and this has never been known to happen before - and none in my breed (Chinnies) adult or kitten.

A sign of the times perhaps.


----------



## candyshandy (Dec 10, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I was going to go to this show but couldnt make it unfortunately.
> 
> I have been told that there were no Persian kittens there - and this has never been known to happen before - and none in my breed (Chinnies) adult or kitten.
> 
> A sign of the times perhaps.


Only 33 persians were entered in total with 5 absentees

Bam Bam got his first Grand, BOB and 2 seconds in his sides - so a great day:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

candyshandy said:


> Only 33 persians were entered in total with 5 absentees
> 
> Bam Bam got his first Grand, BOB and 2 seconds in his sides - so a great day:smilewinkgrin:


Well done to you and Bam Bam. 

Bam Bam is one of my favourites - Id recognise him anywhere - he's on my catnapping list.


----------



## candyshandy (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh what a lovely thing to say, thank you Angelina:blushing:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hi Tilsie
> 
> No I have had to retire Mister F as a bad experience at a show has spooked him  Gutting after the phenomenal year he had last year but he's fine and dandy at home and still my cuddly walking hearth rug :001_wub:
> 
> ...


Thats really sad, maybe after a little break he will be ok again.

I have a boy who can't do too many shows close together, he is fine for the odd show but not alot of shows really. At least you have Schmooey will be out and about before you know it.

Izzie


----------

